# How bad is Disney 4th of July week?



## rsackett (Sep 5, 2007)

I am going to be taking my family to Orlando next summer.  I have to take the week that contains July 4th off as one of my vacation weeks, and was wondering how bad the crowds are that week?  I think I know the answer .

Thanks Ray


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Sep 5, 2007)

Ray, I'd check out this page, which details good/bad times to visit WDW due to crowds.

In short, 4th of July is known to be very crowded.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 6, 2007)

We were in Disneyland one July 4th a few years back.  It was so crowded it was down right unpleasant.  I am sure Disneyworld will be the same, only worse!


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 6, 2007)

We went that week a few years ago and found it not crowded at all compared to Christmas and Spring break times. On the other hand, it's awfully darn hot, so I'm not sure we'd go back at that time.

Sheila


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 6, 2007)

Hot, Humid and Crowded!

With July 4th being on a Friday this coming year, I would expect it to be extremly crowded .


----------



## Detailor (Sep 6, 2007)

We were at Disney's Saratoga Springs resort this year during the week of the fourth of July.  The parks were quite crowded all week and we avoided the parks on the 4th as all indications were that that day would be the peak of attendance all around.  We did park hop through Magic Kingdom (using the early entry allowed to those staying on property), Animal Kingdom and Epcot on the fifth and, while the crowds built to an impressive level during the day, we found it to be manageable - pretty much walking on every attraction in MK through about 10 o'clock.  And we did Everest in AK a couple of times along with most everything else we wanted to do.
As others noted, it was hot and humid and we were treated to heavy downpours of rain (and some lightning) most days.  Despite all that we had a great time.

Dick Taylor


----------



## rsackett (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!

I knew it would be HOT!  I thought it would be crowded too.

I think I will have to deal with it being hot, we can eather go in summer or not at all.

Ray


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 6, 2007)

My best advice...get to the parks 30 minutes before they open, take a lunch siesta back at the room and return to the parks at 6pm.


----------



## Nancy (Sep 6, 2007)

*3 years ago*

We went 3 years ago.  Did not go on 4th, but went rest of week.  It was crowded, but probably no more than any other summer day.   We went early, left around noon and then returned in evening.

Nancy

ps.  We were at Orange Lake and on the 4th saw many many local fireworks displays.


----------



## Haggis (Sep 6, 2007)

*Disney on the 4th*

Ray, I can give you a first-hand experience: 

We visited Magic Kingdom on the 4th this year (2007).  As other posters noted, its HOT in July, so just don't plan to spend too much time outside and you'll be fine.  We always dress 'light' and that helps I think.  We have 2 young kids and its not you that you have to worry about dehydrating, its them, so lots of fluids is the trick.  

The crowds, what can I say, wall-2-wall people.  I've been visiting Disney for decades and 2007 at MK had to be the most people I've EVER seen there in my entire life.  You couldn't walk 3 feet without bumping into someone in the main thorough-fares.  

I think that the trick is NOT trying to do everything and simply taking the park at a liesurely pace, because frankly you'll get frustrated if you try to do every ride & see every attraction on one of the park's busiest days.  You can sit back & chuckle at the frantic pace that some people set for themselves.  

We dined in the Castle for lunch (best $125 for 4 I've ever spent).  It was pouring outside and we were inside having a wonderful time at lunch.  You have to book that about 6 months in advance for 4th of July. 

Disney puts on a special patriotic fireworks display on the 4th.  I'm a Veteran, and I promise you that it was one of the best that I've ever seen in my life and I honestly got all choked-up while watching the display.  

Fast-passes for popular attractions go quickly so just be aware of that.  They don't do FP for Pirates of the Carribean and it was about a 90 minute wait until after the fireworks and then we just walked-up & walked-on.  

As far as other parks during that week, Epcot was great on Turnover-Day (Saturday), and I was amazed at how few people were there.  You do however get alot of student-groups and they can create quite a gaggle at any given ride/location so I'd avoid them.  Maybe the best park for us was SeaWorld.  It has had so many upgrades over the last 5-10 years and its a huge park so it never felt crowded, but you do alot of walking between venues.  The park is quite mature now and so there are alot of shady areas (except in newer areas). 

Would I do it again?  Absolutely... Besides I own 4th of July week. 

Cheers,Allan


----------



## bigeyes1 (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't even imagine how the parks are during July 4th.  But I certainly can tell you how it is between July 7th - 10th.  Three words:  HOT, HORRIBLE, & CROWDED!!!  

We've been to WDW three times and our July trip was by far the worse time to visit.  We've also experienced sporadic showers throughout the day.  While they weren't long, the rain came down hard.  Before you know it, the rain was over.  Then the humidity set in.  

Unfortunately, because it was so crowded, we didn't get to do all the things we wanted to do.  

Just like others have said, if you take your time and don't rush, you should be fine. 

Would I go back to WDW in July?  If I had no other choice, yes...  But my personal preference to visit Orlando would be in April.  To me, that month is the absolute best time to visit.  

Good luck!!


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 6, 2007)

rsackett said:


> I think I will have to deal with it being hot, we can eather go in summer or not at all.
> 
> Ray



Is early summer an option? Our schools get out the first week in June. We've found the crowds very light in early June and it might even be a bit cooler.

Sheila


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 6, 2007)

To add to Sheila's post...

It will be less humid in early June.  Crowds will be less.  I went the third week of June and had a great week weather wise.  Crowds were bearable.

I just went in late two weeks ago (August 20-27) and it was about 92 each day and not too humid for part of the week.  Crowds were much lighter than expected.  Kids in Florida are already back in school.



sfwilshire said:


> Is early summer an option? Our schools get out the first week in June. We've found the crowds very light in early June and it might even be a bit cooler.
> 
> Sheila


----------



## Aldo (Sep 6, 2007)

Anybody who visits greedy Mickey Rat on a holiday has got to be a self-hating masochist.

Went to Disneyland once on Christmas.  Even the middle of Main St. was like being jammed packed on an elevator.  You could barely move.  No exaggeration.


----------



## rsackett (Sep 6, 2007)

sfwilshire said:


> Is early summer an option? Our schools get out the first week in June. We've found the crowds very light in early June and it might even be a bit cooler.
> 
> Sheila



My kids get out of school on June 13th.  I have put in a request for the Disney resorts starting on June 14 for the next three weeks.  I am using an AC and trying for a one bedroom or larger.  If I do not get one then I will watch in flexchange next summer.  

I was tempted by some of the NICE resorts avaiable now, but we realy want to stay on Disney property if we can.

All,

Thanks for confirming my suspicions.

Ray


----------



## SOS8260456 (Sep 6, 2007)

Ray,
We were also there this past Fourth of July at Old Key West.  We also were there for last New Years Eve.  We had great times on both trips.  I really think the key is to not expect to see it all and do it all.  We are frequent Disney vistors so taking it easy in regards to the parks was easy.  We did go to both Epcot and Magic Kingdom on NYE and we mostly people watched.  We only headed to MGM on the 4th for dinner and then for the fireworks.  Again, we were not worried about rides.  We have annual passes, so that also made "wasting" days people watching in the parks OK from a cost perspective.  Not sure if I would want to "waste" a day on a park hopper for it.

I will say though, Old Key West had a great party going on.  It started with a parade of golf/utility carts decorated from all the different departments like maintenance, Olivias, check in, etc.  They were handing out holiday stuff like candy like hats, bubbles, candy, lanyards.  Then they did old fashioned family style games like egg toss, watermelon seed spitting contest, etc.  Plus Patriotic Goofy was there and a DJ and free popcorn, snow cones and lemonaide.  It was a lot of fun.

Lisa


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 7, 2007)

SOS8260456 said:


> Ray,
> We were also there this past Fourth of July at Old Key West.  We also were there for last New Years Eve.  We had great times on both trips.  I really think the key is to not expect to see it all and do it all.  We are frequent Disney vistors so taking it easy in regards to the parks was easy.  We did go to both Epcot and Magic Kingdom on NYE and we mostly people watched.  We only headed to MGM on the 4th for dinner and then for the fireworks.  Again, we were not worried about rides.  We have annual passes, so that also made "wasting" days people watching in the parks OK from a cost perspective.  Not sure if I would want to "waste" a day on a park hopper for it.
> 
> I will say though, Old Key West had a great party going on.  It started with a parade of golf/utility carts decorated from all the different departments like maintenance, Olivias, check in, etc.  They were handing out holiday stuff like candy like hats, bubbles, candy, lanyards.  Then they did old fashioned family style games like egg toss, watermelon seed spitting contest, etc.  Plus Patriotic Goofy was there and a DJ and free popcorn, snow cones and lemonaide.  It was a lot of fun.
> ...



We were at Disney last July 4th and NYE. I agree with you, just take it slow. Don't expect to see everything and I highly suggest going to the parks early in the morning.


----------



## silentg (Sep 9, 2007)

We went to Disneyworld Magic Kingdom one Fourth of July to see the Fireworks.This was at least 15 years ago. My husband and I were reluctant to go into the park because of the large crowds, but my sister was visiting from out of state and wanted to go in to the park to see the fireworks. Huge mistake, we had little kids with us and the crowds were so big that on the way out they opened the wall of Main Street to accommadate the crowd exiting. I had never seen Disney do this before or since that night and have never returned to Magic Kingdom on the 4th of July.  We would have been better off if we watched the fireworks from the boat dock area at ticket and transportation center, which we have done many times, not just on the fourth of July.  I am sure that it is even more crowded now than it was that night of the 4th.  Just a side note, Disney has raised the parking rate to $11.00 a day and a one day ticket is now $71.00 for adult over 9 years old.


----------



## Indy (Sep 13, 2007)

If you can, go to the parks on the days before the 4th that week, instead of after.  We have noticed the crowds are not as bad.  Since the 4th is on a Friday, I would especially skip the park that weekend as the long weekenders will be there.  Of course it is always crowded in the summer, just some worse than others.  We still go when we can, and try to plan around the busiest days of the week.  If you are not staying on Disney property, try to avoid the specific parks that have early opening or late closing for Disney guests that day, as they will be the most crowded.  Also, when the parks are crowded it, it makes sense to ride the rides while the parades are going on, we were there at the end of July.  WDW had two parades, during the first parade, we went to the Jungle Cruise (no wait) and the Pirates of the Carribean (no wait) they were actually waving us in, yelling that there was no wait time. We then went over Buzz Lightyear, and were able to go through 3 times in a row.  If you want to see a parade you can simply go to the next one.  I am pretty sure, that on the 4th of July week, they would be having 2 also.  Not sure about the other parks parades, but some are during the day, and we didn't want to stand in the hot sun, to watch a parade.


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Sep 13, 2007)

we have done it 3X, the crowd is not as bad as the heat and the heat is the reason I will never go to the parks in July or Aug again! We did have a fantastic time at riverIsland in the pools this past Aug!


----------



## cpnuser (Sep 24, 2007)

When our kids were younger & we lived in northern VA., we always went to WDW in the summer.  We moved to FL after the kids left home and my husband retired here in FL.  We have had season passes to WDW for several years.  There are black out times when we cannot go, but I wouldn't want to go then anyway, because of the crowds, heat & humidity.  I realize summer is the only time some people can go to WDW. I can't justify paying ALL that money for tickets to spend hours in lines.  I know with kids in school, it's hard to find a week in the off season, but that is really the best time to visit WDW.


----------



## lll1929 (Sep 24, 2007)

I was in Orlando for 2 wks including the 4th.  My advice is to reside at one of the WDW resorts and take full advantage of the extended hours.  

The water parks reached capacity several times.

We actually had several hours of rain daily (2006).

With the fastpass and extended hours, we were able to enjoy the parks.


----------



## rsackett (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the info.


----------

